# installing 10# of ductile in a 5# ditch



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

We are currently doing a job at a nuke sewage treatment plant. A new surge tank was installed, and we are had to cut and cap the existing ductile, tie two lines into one, install 2 cleanout risers, then tie this back into the existing surge tank and the new surge tank, with 2 new valves, so they can use the existing surge tank until we finish the the new surge tank. we worked 10 hours on Thursday, 6:30 a.m. to 5 p.m. Then Friday we worked 6:30 a.m. to 12:30 a.m. Then we had to come back Saturday morning for 10 more hours. They shut off the pumps inside the plant Friday at 2 p.m. and told us we had to have it done before we left. I got 22 hours OT in 3 days. Cha-ching! 
Top left shows existing 2 lines and the new line going to the new tank. That riser is a c/o, into a 90, into a combo on it's side, picking up the two lines. The pink bag on the pipe is a FME cover. Bonus points for the correct definition.

top right shows a flange by mj tee and valve, because the ditch was so narrow. This valve tied into a cross we installed on that existing c/o riser, and controls the flow to old surge tank. My partner wasn't there and I had to install it by myself. Unfortunately, I installed a mj tee and then had to remove it and install the correct tee. Oy vey!

Middle left shows the valve that controls the flow to the new surge tank. 

Middle right shows Sam and Chet working on the 90 for a cleanout riser, tight quarters. Check out our thrust blocks between the caps and the new piping.

Lower left shows the rolling 45 offset.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

...brought to you by organized labour... :thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Dam it feels good to be a gangsta...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

U666A said:


> ...brought to you by organized labour... :thumbup:


 You know it! 
This is how we roll, the sparkies brought out and set up a light plant. Then an operator came out to the job and hung out for about 5 hours, then turned it on and then hung out some more and turned it off when we were done! Righteous OT!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*more pics*

Upper left shows the cross and the two new c/o risers.

Upper right is more of the same.

Lower left is one of our fitters welding a flange and putt piece into the new surge tank. Eventually, they will build a building around the tank, but not this year.

Lower right is the same guy, Chris, who welded my channelocks onto a steel fab table.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

looks good, i like seeing pics of work like that.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have one more day out there. We have to install the indicators for the two valves in the ditch. The cross braces for the ditch shoring are in their way. I will take some more pics. This was one of the hardest jobs I have ever been on. MJ takes up so much room, then trying to figure the sets, our heads were smoking, plus it was getting later, and we were getting tired, the plant kept calling up and asking when we would be done!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

That ductile is sure hard to cut with snap cutters...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> Lower right is the same guy, Chris, who welded my channelocks onto a steel fab table.


Sounds like something I've done... 

The guy went on break, and when he came back every tool he had was tacked to the bench....:laughing:




Titan Plumbing said:


> That ductile is sure hard to cut with snap cutters...


That's a good way to ruin a snapper...:yes:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> That ductile is sure hard to cut with snap cutters...


My father taught me two ways to cut ductile iron. First way is with a hammer and a chisel, just keep scoring around the pipe till you get a good groove cut in then give it a good whack. The second way is with the ratchet snap cutters. Crank it down, then loosen it up turn the chain a 1/4 of an inch, then crank it down again, loosen it and do this about 4 times, on the last time you move the chain crank it down good and tight and whack it with the hammer.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

ductile? never saw it snapped b4


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ductile will snap well if your patient with it. 

Done it many times, still have the same set of cutters.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

One of my old bosses must not have been patient enough...I never tried it after I saw his cutters.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> One of my old bosses must not have been patient enough...I never tried it after I saw his cutters.


The cutter wheels have some chunks missing? :laughing:

Like maybe this guy took a bite out of them?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

We used a chop saw, but I will try the snappers on a left over piece and report back.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm 57, snapped a lot of cast...ductile is a malleable iron and don't see for the life of me see how you could snap it?. if those of you that do this, have a scrap piece of ductile in your shop/yard...either make a video, or some pics of how it's done, i'd really appreciate it...if it can be done? i guess you learn something everyday!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It can most definitely be done.. I'll try to make a video when ever we do it on a job.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I've snapped a lot of cast but never ductile... Always used a demo saw for ductile.


----------

